# Travel Destinations > Central America >  5 weeks in SA

## Travel4

I just bought a ticket to Bogota on a whim and I'm planning on meeting friends in Guayaquil. I speak Spanish and my itinerary is open. I figured I'll visit colombia, ecuador and peru at minimum and I'd love to hit bolivia, but I think time is tight with only 5 weeks. I've been to brasil and argentina before and only hit the big things there and still thoroughly enjoyed it.

What would you say would be some good places to hit for a 27/m from USA who is currently unemployed? I would guess I want to hit macchu picchu - but I'm guessing there might be some flights necessary if I want to hit the good things - as I'm massively understimating travel times.

Also if anyone's gonna be in the area up until late november - let me know

----------


## vvpeter

If you want to travel in southern Africa  then South Africa is a good place to start. While you can fly into any country in southern Africa, most flights will route through South Africa anyway.The wealth in blooming plants is overwhelming, but the forestal resources, however, are a totally different story.

----------


## ronnywarn

South Africa is famous for its adventure and beautiful natural wonder. This country has many natural heritage sites such as beautiful view of the wonderful place Fynbos floral heritage. If you plan to a tour of South Africa then must go and get more adventure experiences.

----------


## herrin

I'd like to ask for your help and knowledge or your own area of the world. I have 5 weeks free in January and together with my girlfriend we are considering the idea of traveling to your part of the world. We have been traveling quite a lot in Asia but not in Africa and I don't know the area at all.

----------


## GFI

Peru is my one of the most favorite countries of the world. Machu Picchu is pretty good city, I preferred to go there because I visited last year and I really enjoyed where I spend two months over there.

----------


## antony

As far as Asia is concerned the best places to visit are in India, Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand. All are tourist countries and have a diverse culture. While visiting Singapore you need to apply for a Singapore visa or otherwise you can get the visa on arrival for less than 30 days if you have a confirmed return ticket.

----------


## princebroew

Here all information are really very nice. Peru is one of my favorites for most countries of the world. Machu Picchu city good, I prefer to go there because I visited last year, and I really enjoyed where I spent two months over there.

----------


## sophiewilson

Hello herrin, Here I list the top places in Africa you must visit if you've never been to Africa before. Trust me, it will be a memorable experience. Much more than it. 
1. Victoria Falls on the Zambia  Zimbabwe Border
2. The Great Pyramids at Giza Egypt
3. Sossusvlei in Namib desert Namibia
4. The Virunga Mountains in the DRC/Rwanda/Uganda borders
5. Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania

Happy Journey  :Smile:

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I'd like to ask for your help and knowledge or your own area of the world. I have 5 weeks free in January and together with my girlfriend we are considering the idea of traveling to your part of the world. We have been traveling quite a lot in Asia but not in Africa and I don't know the area at all.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

South Africa has so many best destinations. People are coming here for visit best places. Freedom Charter Square, Kruger National Park,  Garden Route, Durban Beach Front, Mpumalanga, Table Mountain, Soweto, The Cradle of the Humankind, Johannesburg, The Winelands,  Northern Cape etc are best traveling destinations in South Africa. People are spending so many days to visit these places.

----------


## riverrider

Here are some of the most popular places to visit when you are traveling to SA: Cape Town: Table Mountain, The Cape Peninsula, Robben Island, Oudtshoorn: The Garden Route, Phalaborwa: The Kruger National Park, Krugersdorp: The Cradle of Humankind and Durban.

----------


## teena4gupta

That's really nice that you have bought ticket's of South Africa ! I appreciate your choice to traveling as South Africa, your 5 weeks are going to be supern in SA.

----------


## clarkhopps

Couple of years back, I have been to South Africa with my friends for safari vacation. In fact, I really enjoyed there and its the best part of my life. I would just like to add that the hotel, where I have stayed in and really had a great time was: http://www.atlanticviewcapetown.com/.

----------


## davidsmith36

Chile gives remarkable assortment to voyagers of various sorts, including geographic scenes extending from the high snow capped dry deserts of the north to the tough, baffling marvels of Patagonia. While not the most modest place to visit in South America, costs are sensible and give fundamental solaces and a couple of extravagances. Appreciate the crisp fish, high caliber and minimal effort wines, and wonderful characteristic sights! 
1.Santiago Start  Week One 
2.Valparaíso Visit  Week Two 
3.Patagonian Panoramas  Week Three 
4.Atacama Adventures  Week Three 
5.Coastal Chile  Week Four

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

South Africa is famous for its adventure and beautiful natural wonder.  I like that.. :Smile: 
madp | mobile enterprise application development | mobile application development services

----------


## GlendaBaker

our professionals are capable of diagnosing the same by generating a secure remote connection.

----------

